# You're Inviting Trouble (critique?)



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a pic of JD. Let me know what you think! 












I'm trying to upload a video also.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

cute, i like! Need some more booty but cute!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Video isn't processed yet...whatever that means. Haha.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I think she is absolutly gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

"He" 





 
(Click the second link and press play for full size...)


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry^^^]


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh no its fine. (He's not mine yet!) Plus, I get that with Blu sometimes. Hehe.


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

Cute :] I love his face. He needs some more muscling in his butt though


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Is this a horse you are looking at to buy?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Yup. This is JD.

Seller bought him for $6000. Her asking price is originally $3500 but she said because I do 4-H and stuff she can go down to $2500.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

How set are you on him?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Fairly set. But there's no guarantees until I go see him...


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

To be honest he is an awfull mover, I don't think he is sound and I highly doubt he will pass a vet check. He does look like a nice quiet horse but I think you would have a lot of problems with his health. Even trying to bump him up would not make him a better mover because he is unsound. I hate to be harsh but if you are looking keep looking. that is my honest western pleasure eductated opinion.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I really appreciate your replies. 

What makes you feel the way you do about his movement, soundness, etc?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

It struck me right from the time she trotted him for showmanship. He is not reaching like he should be and his knee action makes him look very sore. At the trot under saddle again he was not reaching or moving smoothly. Also when you see a shot of him coming down the rail his rythym looks very off. His lope is not true at all. It is a very scrambly 4-beat gait. At the lope he looks sore in both his front end and back end. It looks painful for him to move. A different rider will not make this horse look more sound either. There is nothing smooth or free looking about the way he goes. IF IT CAN EVEN BE DONE you will have a ton of maintenance cost to get and keep this horse sound. Your $2500 horse will quickly cost you much more. In todays market I think you can find a much better and more sound horse for $2500.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Hmmm. I'll ask the seller about his soundness and health...

Thank you so much!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with Laura.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I read some previous emails and she said he's sound, not spooky, and has never been lame.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Likely the seller will tell you that he is not sore either because she doesn't know and she isn't going to tell you even if she does know. Please for your own good avoid this horse.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I really appreciate your insight. Like I said, there's no guarantees and there are other horses I am looking at. Thank you sooooo much! *Big HUG* haha


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

BluMagic said:


> I read some previous emails and she said he's sound, not spooky, and has never been lame.


 
Sorry but I have seen this video before elsewhere and it was determined he was unsound. I remember the huge, huge, huge problem with the front leg swinging way, way out. It was more than winging/paddling as it comes from much farther up the leg.

This horse as he stands is worth about $50.00 and is auction material.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Please RUN from this horse. I am afraid that the most humane thing for this beautiful animal is to put him down. He looks to be in a whole lot of pain. His shoulder movement is awful (right side looks worse). His hips make me hurt when I watch him move. His back legs seem to have too much joint laxity. I am afraid that you could throw tons of money at this horse and still end up with a lame horse who is in a boatload of pain. 

You know, the seller must know that this horse has problems. I cannot imagine any other reason why the seller would be wiling to loose so much money on this horse.

Poor, sad horse.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I do see quite a bit of soreness (right front end?) in that video. Though he is lovely to look at. :[ so sad.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

This is kinda a slap in the face. Ha


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

Get used to it. Unfortunately honest people in the horse world aren't as common as anyone would like. 

I agree with the other though, he looks very, very ouchy. Keep looking.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm sorry. :[ There's just something about the way he's swinging his legs out, and the way his shoulder moves... he doesn't look comfortable. :/

I'm sorry that he may not work out for you.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That horse looks like it's in so much pain. Looks like right front mostly to me, but definitely an overall soreness going on. Maybe he's just got a bad shoe job? It's a good looking horse. That's just so sad.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd much rather the HF community that I love tell me than me have to find out myself! Thanks...  Means alot


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Alright, I'm sure you noticed how he's swinging his body and his gaits are just.. so bad. I thought he was trotting when he was loping. The owner is sure to know the problems.
If I were you and I really liked this horse I might buy him as a project, just because I knew the owner wasn't getting him help & he needed it. But in the end I'm pretty sure he'll need to be PTS so I'd just leave the offer alone.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with everyone else that it is safe to call that horse lame. The entire video he just looks completely uncomfortable and off. It is unfortunate that this how they were trying to sell him to you, but keep in mind there are lots of horses out there who are for sale as well as sound. Keep looking, I am sure you will find one that works well for you.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, he does look lame. However, there is no way to be sure that he didn't just get trimmed a little close without a vet check. Now onto the way he moves. He is a rope walker on the front and looks bandy-legged on the back and even without the soreness, he would not be a natural mover. I am sorry if I offend anyone but I think that trying to make a WP horse out of him has ruined the way he travels. It would take a lot of work to get him usable even if he was sound and I don't think he could every be show quality material.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Just watched the video. Poor horse. He indeed looks like in pain. Generally if someone say $6000 horse will be sold to you (because you do jumping, 4H, blah-blah-blah) for a great deal of $2500 rings me a bell (even in this economy).


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

ok so i spoke before the video was up- he is cute in the picture but SOOOO off in the video. If you are really in love with him have a vet check and you can go from there but man is he stiff


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

wow, thats a good price for him, by the looks of it!

hope you get him! and keep us posted if you do! =)


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> wow, thats a good price for him, by the looks of it!


You must be joking !:shock:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i agree with what everyone else has said and i really appreciate how you have such an open mind about this horse!  
i would say keep looking
and im sorry he may not work out! (hugs)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Awe Blu, I'm so sorry that this horse looks lame... other than the movement, this is the kind of horse I had pictured for you - very pretty and very broke - a packer that you'd be able to work with and build your confidence.
The horse looks very stiff even when in-hand, however a rider can make a horse look sore if they are too restricting through their own bodies.
The horse definitely "wings" with its front left, and it looks to be coming from the shoulder instead of just being a slight fault. 
Very stiff movement - absolutely no "go" in sight - now, again, a rider can make a horse look more sore than it is... if the owner is willing to pay for your vet check, then by all means get the vet check done, as long as you pick the vet... but I'm pretty sure the vet will come back with exactly what everyone here has said - he's most likely lame. Do not pay for the vet check yourselves, I'm 90% sure this horse is lame, but it's worth a check if you can get the owners to pay for it, and you use the vet of your choice.

As for the price, I've said it once, I'll say it again - a horse is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. A LOT of people have been duped (hehe - sorry, that's part of my gelding's reg'd name) by sellers saying "well, this horse is worth $20,000! But I like you... I'll sell him to you for $3000." 9 times out of 10, the seller has tried selling the horse for said $20k, but can't get it... in fact, they've dropped the price so much, they're considering an offer that is a fraction of the initial asking price. So don't let that get you - I know you're a smart cookie though!! Denny, my OTTB, was sold as a yearling for around $30,000 - I know I overpaid for him as a 7 year old for $2500... just to give you perspective.

Hun, you'll find the right horse for you, sorry it's such a PITA. 

By the way, you handled the news very well, I'm proud of you


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Awww! Thanks JDI. You always know what to say and how to say it!!

I am proud of you for being proud of me! Haha. Man, I love this place! I think one thing that makes me so open is having Blu. We got him and literally knew NOTHING about him. I dedicated my time to him, however, I haven't really accomplished what I need to. I've gotten some emails about Blu but most are for kids wanting a barrel horse. Big no no! Blu has the potential to be a barrel horse and he is great around kids....BUT kids don't ride him. Unless I'm there, you know. I'm so touchy about people riding my horses. Better than saying here take him! If you fall off its not my fault! 

I love you guys!!!! (HUGS) Excuse my loving of this forum. Hehehe


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 10, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> wow, thats a good price for him, by the looks of it!
> 
> hope you get him! and keep us posted if you do! =)


I don't think we watched the same video?


----------

